# Other things like this??



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 17, 2009)

*.*

...


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't see any pictures.


----------



## rwyoung (Apr 19, 2009)

He made an ellipsis!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 19, 2009)

Sometimes I just draw a blank...............


----------



## mostangrypirate (Apr 19, 2009)

if you forget what you were going to say....you don't have to hit the "submit" button.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 19, 2009)

Jim, where did the RED thing go?
looked pretty cool.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a feeling this is one of those threads that will last forever because it is about nothing.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 19, 2009)

Bruce,it had a picture...no joke. it is no longer there.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 21, 2009)

3 black holes eating each other into oblivion.  Talk about over engineering!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 21, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> Bruce,it had a picture...no joke. it is no longer there.



Sure, Johnny.  BTW, what are you smoking in that avatar??????:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 21, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Sure, Johnny.  BTW, what are you smoking in that avatar??????:biggrin:



There _was_ a bright red,totally radical, low slung wicked looking
boat of some sort.Think Ferrari for water! :biggrin:\
C'mon Jim, help me out here, these guys think I'm losing it!!:tongue:

No really, doc, it was there just a couple days ago..somebody took it
and now nobody believes me! wait..no, no, not isolation again!...aghhh!
<tranquilizer needle sinks into his arm, and he slumps...>
Cav, locoweed is what we call it around here. Notice it is being smoked with left hand!:biggrin:
just kidding of course!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok Johnny , stay away from all machinery till you come down :biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 21, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Ok Johnny , stay away from all machinery till you come down :biggrin:



Butch, why whatever do you mean; "come down" ?
I have not yet begun to defile myself! :biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally, I really like the white background with the dots.  Nice contrast.  Please post a tutorial for everyone.


----------

